# Most popular orignal characters on FA



## millislim (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm just curious about characters not the artists (even tho they're awesome too)

What would you say are the most popular original characters on FA? 
I could only come up with 7!

Marty by Onta
Devin by Onta
Rio by Miupix 
Nero by Miupix
Kip by Kipfox
Joshua by Zen
Edhel by Peritian

These characters are so awesome and get tons of fanart drawn of them! I'm just wanting to see what other fantastic furry folks I'm missing out on!


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 2, 2009)

Never heard of them.

 Nero is a cool name, though.


----------



## Mikael Grizzly (Oct 2, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Never heard of them.
> 
> Nero is a cool name, though.



Especially if you like burning Roms.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Oct 2, 2009)

TO THE DEN!


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2009)

Bai seems to be pretty popular.


----------



## yak (Oct 2, 2009)

Off the top of my head, Sergals and Citras. 
Oh wait, characters, not species. Nevermind me.


----------



## Microsoftt (Oct 2, 2009)

I hate popular characters/made up species/PEOPLE/everything ever/etc. 

Oh God, I'm so hungry.


----------



## Stawks (Oct 2, 2009)

... I like Marty.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 2, 2009)

You missed Duncan Roo.


----------



## Nargle (Oct 2, 2009)

Don't forget Nargle! X3


----------



## Azure (Oct 2, 2009)

Nargle said:


> Don't forget Nargle! X3


Yes. You sure are a character! I nominate me.  Why?  I am the only Citra that has NO PORN drawn of him.  That's pretty damn original.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Yes. You sure are a character! I nominate me.  Why?  I am the only Citra that has NO PORN drawn of him.  That's pretty damn original.


That's downright illogical. 

Also, someone's going to draw porn of you now, it's almost guaranteed.


----------



## RoadDogg (Oct 2, 2009)

I can't believe no one has said Yappy Fox yet.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Oct 2, 2009)

None.  "Original characters" are what everyone has, and you just like those ones because they're in your porn.


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 2, 2009)

Popular people frighten me.


----------



## Elessara (Oct 2, 2009)

I vote for Elessara. :3


Just cause I can.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 2, 2009)

I don't think any of these characters are original.


----------



## Nocturne (Oct 2, 2009)

Im gonna go ahead and say its prolly Dragoneer, Preyfar, or Crome.  If by popular, we look at most art done of them.


----------



## Hir (Oct 2, 2009)

Noctus by Noctus?

I'm original, just like the millions of other goths!




Actually I've been straying away from the tag "goth" lately. I still dress and look the same, though.


----------



## Largentum_Wolf (Oct 2, 2009)

never seen another L-argentum before.


----------



## CannonFodder (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm surprised no one has said Zig-Zag


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 2, 2009)

Nocturne said:


> Im gonna go ahead and say its prolly Dragoneer, Preyfar, or *Crome*.  If by popular, we look at most art done of them.



This.  Especially the bolded.


----------



## lilEmber (Oct 2, 2009)

CannonFodder said:


> I'm surprised no one has said Zig-Zag


Said original, not cumfilled.

Though Crome is original, I agree with that one.
And honestly myself, I mean not the dragon but the pink dragon. So far I have yet to see another pink dragon that existed before myself, and believe me I've looked. If anybody knows of an older pink dragon I'd love to talk to them.


----------



## Wreth (Oct 2, 2009)

Shenzi's zoo of characters.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 2, 2009)

Would my character be more popular if I had him have sex with several other people's characters? just curious...


----------



## Elessara (Oct 2, 2009)

PhantomLion said:


> Would my character be more popular if I had him have sex with several other people's characters? just curious...


 
It would explode in popularity.


----------



## Kittiara (Oct 2, 2009)

Zig Zag, Zig Zag, Zig Zag, and Zaush.


----------



## makmakmob (Oct 2, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Shenzi's zoo of characters.



You just wait and see, it's going to be a nation soon, with a flag and everything.

I CALL HEAD OF THE ARMED FORCES 8)


----------



## millislim (Oct 2, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> None.  "Original characters" are what everyone has, and you just like those ones because they're in your porn.



what do you mean "they're in my porn?"


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 2, 2009)

NewfDraggie said:


> I don't think any of these characters are original.



You don't think a 100-foot tall green kangaroo is "original"?


----------



## millislim (Oct 2, 2009)

I suppose a 100 foot kangaroo would be original lol.

People seem to be misunderstanding my thread a bit (not really the kangaroo person above me) but I'm trying to make a list of the most popular male characters *NOT* artists. Not because I'm making a porn collection. These characters can have porn made of them or be completely clean characters. I don't care either way. I would just like to see popular OCs that have alot of fan art made for them. The ones I have listed are all I can think of and I was hoping some of you guys knew some more.


----------



## PhantomLion (Oct 2, 2009)

millislim said:


> I suppose a 100 foot kangaroo would be original lol.
> 
> People seem to be misunderstanding my thread a bit (not really the kangaroo person above me) but I'm trying to make a list of the most popular male characters *NOT* artists. Not because I'm making a porn collection. These characters can have porn made of them or be completely clean characters. I don't care either way. I would just like to see popular OCs that have alot of fan art made for them. The ones I have listed are all I can think of and I was hoping some of you guys knew some more.



Mine I guess is semi popular, not sure if you'd want to add him to the list but I've had lots of art done of him, some of it's fanart, you decide. Here's the main picture of him, look through out my gallery for works done by others. Hope that helps.


----------



## Microsoftt (Oct 2, 2009)

Do you have any idea how popular I am on the Internet?


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2009)

Zoopedia said:


> Shenzi's zoo of characters.


It's not a zoo, it's controlled chaos.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm too awesome to be popular.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Oct 2, 2009)

Well, I'm totally biased, but here's my list!

Oz Kangaroo
Duncan Roo
Flinters 


....why, yes, they ARE all kangaroos.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 2, 2009)

I guess you could count a 12 story grey foxtaur as "original", since you don't see any, really.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Fender.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2009)

Me, because there aren't a lot of Elves in the furry fandom.
In fact, less than a handful.

I am better than all of you due to this fact.


----------



## Gavrill (Oct 2, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Me, because there aren't a lot of Elves in the furry fandom.
> In fact, less than a handful.
> 
> I am better than all of you due to this fact.


Shut up Sparkles.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 2, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Shut up Sparkles.



Fuck you, Androgynous...thing!


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

I am the only ratteguhn.

so

Allaphro by Ratte |3

also popularity is dumb

I'm just awesome


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I am the only ratteguhn.
> 
> so
> 
> ...


Sounds like something an unpopufur furson would say.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Sounds like something an unpopufur furson would say.



:'[


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> :'[


Hey guys, what if someone made your fursona cry?


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 2, 2009)

newfdraggie
darkgoose
XNexusDragonX
fredrik
xpray


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

Well fuck you guys then :c


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Well fuck you guys then :c


Since when do you fuck guys?


----------



## Asswings (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Well fuck you guys then :c



By guys you're referring to me, right?

Cause in that case, YES.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

Ticon said:


> By guys you're referring to me, right?
> 
> Cause in that case, YES.



:3c


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2009)

Ticon said:


> By guys you're referring to me, right?
> 
> Cause in that case, YES.


 
But I wanted to hit that T.T


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> But I wanted to hit that T.T



what


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> what


 
You was going to get busy with Ticon ;_;
Well if you do then let me tape it <3


----------



## TDK (Oct 2, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> You was going to get busy with Ticon ;_;
> Well if you do then let me tape it <3



This is 2009, you better Ustream that shit.

My character is pretty original and such, he would have mad fanart bout now. But alas I has no monies for commissions and I don't suck enough dick for gift art ;_;.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2009)

uh
zig-zag by some fat guy
wednesday by some fat guy
zer by some fat guy

i dont know

i like pox, though
she's so kawe



south syde fox said:


> You was going to get busy with Ticon ;_;
> Well if you do then let me tape it <3



That is the most fucking disgusting thing ever.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

Guise

go fap to dogcocks like normal furries.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 2, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> But I wanted to hit that T.T


Wait, Ticon or Ratte?


----------



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Guise
> 
> go fap to dogcocks like normal furries.



i fap to whatever chimera synx draws

thats not even funny thats so universally untrue of the world


----------



## Ratte (Oct 2, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> i fap to whatever chimera synx draws
> 
> thats not even funny thats so universally untrue of the world



fursecution gogogo


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Guise
> 
> go fap to dogcocks like normal furries.



Gator dicks.  :I


----------



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Gator dicks.  :I



nghhhhhhh
great now i have the gator golfdick song stuck in my head


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 2, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Gator dicks. :I


 Hi Shark :3


----------



## Jelly (Oct 2, 2009)

Ratte said:


> fursecution gogogo



i dont get it
you dont get it
shut up
you jerk off to swatcher
dont you fucking lie to me you fat lard


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 2, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Hi Shark :3



Hi Francis :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 2, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Hi Francis :3


 /me does shrk
Wait wrong channel


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Wait, Ticon or Ratte?


 
Ticon x3



jellyhurwit said:


> That is the most fucking disgusting thing ever.


 
You must be gay I presume :\



Ratte said:


> Guise
> 
> go fap to dogcocks like normal furries.


 
But I'm not a normal fur so it doesn't apply to me...now go hop in
the bed with Ticon


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2009)

Original, lol.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 2, 2009)

Tycho said:


> Original, lol.


 
Originality died a long time ago in a land far, far away...


----------



## Tycho (Oct 2, 2009)

I know of PLENTY of popular characters.  Are we talking about characters with a player or not? By contrast, I can recall there being very few original characters, and only one original character I can actually think of right off the top of my head by name - and she isn't SUPAR POPULAR.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2009)

OP: Never heard of those guys. |D

I have Jestre Hyvanine in my FA gallery. (Shameless self-promotion. :V)


----------



## Ilayas (Oct 3, 2009)

millislim said:


> I'm just curious about characters not the artists (even tho they're awesome too)
> 
> What would you say are the most popular original characters on FA?
> I could only come up with 7!
> ...




I have no idea who these people are but I have the feeling I should start yelling at you damn kids to get off my proverbial lawn because of it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> /me does shrk
> Wait wrong channel



/me moans.

Hmm.  This is dumb in a forum setting.

Anyways, gonna go with Crome being most popular.  Maybe Firon.  I've seen quite a bit of art of him as well.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 3, 2009)

Ilayas said:


> I have no idea who these people are but I have the feeling I should start yelling at you damn kids to get off my proverbial lawn because of it.



That barely makes sense.
What.
Are you going to tell me about that Cat Dancer shit?
Because then, yeah, fuck you, grandpa.


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 3, 2009)

I looked up some of the character's in the OP. They're alright, but most of it is porn. 

That asscastle guy sure gets a lot of fanart.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2009)

Oh wait, I just remembered Joshua by Zen. No offense to Zen and his character, but an anthropomorphic tiger with hair and hot pants? I can't say it screams original. :V

Unless I'm not knowledgeable on knowing who is who on the list, I'm surprised the Crux or Sergal species aren't mentioned. Or are hybrids not allowed? :>


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Sergals are just terrible.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Oct 3, 2009)

Holy shit!  Forgot about General Rain Silves.  She's pretty popular.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Sergals are just terrible.



I'm not a fan either.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> Holy shit!  Forgot about General Rain Silves.  She's pretty popular.



For all the wrong reasons.

Also, yuck.



Shadow said:


> I'm not a fan either.



Lets dislike sergals together~


----------



## Abyssopelagic (Oct 3, 2009)

Vera, the synx monster (the snooge, also), and sergals all make me significantly uncomfortable.

Good times.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Lets dislike sergals together~



*dislike*


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

This thread got vaguely uncomfortable there for awhile.


Also, cruxes = cool. I love dem tings.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> This thread got vaguely uncomfortable there for awhile.
> 
> 
> Also, cruxes = cool. I love dem tings.


o murr baby.


----------



## RoqsWolf (Oct 3, 2009)

Haven't heard of any of the furs, I'd like to see al ink about them.

I only know my fur friends fursonas basicly ^^


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> o murr baby.



It makes me kinda glad there's no Ticon porn yet.

...I think the closest is the fullsized image of my icon.


People still think I'm a guy 90% of the time. :V


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> It makes me kinda glad there's no Ticon porn yet.
> 
> ...I think the closest is the fullsized image of my icon.
> 
> ...


No pics no proof :V


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> No pics no proof :V



Of me or the full pic?

The full picture

Me


Harhar, I hope you can tell that I'm a girl with that. I was scanning my face to show off my eyebrow ring when I first got it.

Edit: oh look, here's one you can actually tell. 
HERE


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Of me or the full pic?
> 
> The full picture
> 
> ...


I was going to say "You can't really tell that you're a girl in that pic ".


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I was going to say "You can't really tell that you're a girl in that pic ".



Yeah I fail.

Shut your whore  mouth.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Yeah I fail.
> 
> Shut your whore  mouth.


Don't worry, you look more than likely female in the last pic.


----------



## Amethyst (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I've never heard of those guys but if you mean an original species for a character ( because to me, all the dogs and wolves look the same) I guess Synxs and those Citrus things are the ones I've heard of.

I've got original characters ( Fursona; Wyvern, a car/monster character, an octopus man, a humanoid computer..) But I'm not popular .


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 3, 2009)

Amethyst said:


> a humanoid computer..



That sounds interesting.


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Oct 3, 2009)

Microsoftt said:


> Do you have any idea how popular I am on the Internet?


 Man have i found a shirt for you,
It reads in nice big bold letters
"I'm popular online", i almost bought it for the shits and giggles but it was an awful colour and only came in large sizes so no go for me.


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 3, 2009)

FLUX BY KIRONEEM

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2485074/


----------



## Zseliq (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Me



Your hair is pretty. <3


----------



## Shadow (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> It makes me kinda glad there's no Ticon porn yet.
> 
> ...I think the closest is the fullsized image of my icon.
> 
> ...



It's your character's short hair. :>


----------



## Lewi (Oct 3, 2009)

millislim said:


> I'm just curious about characters not the artists (even tho they're awesome too)
> 
> What would you say are the most popular original characters on FA?
> I could only come up with 7!
> ...


 Don the Trucker by racthetmechanic

There's and 8th =3


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Of me or the full pic?
> 
> The full picture
> 
> ...


 
o3o
You are a girl, normally its a guy in disguise...you sure thats not your sister or something? :V


----------



## Azbulldog (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Fender.


and Rednef...


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

Shadow said:


> It's your character's short hair. :>



It used to be semi-long long, but I got a fauxhawk now, and I want to keep my character matching me a bit. 

Also I'm pretty sure I'm a chick. :V I would know, yes?


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> It used to be semi-long long, but I got a fauxhawk now, and I want to keep my character matching me a bit.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I'm a chick. :V I would know, yes?



Can I know? :V


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> It used to be semi-long long, but I got a fauxhawk now, and I want to keep my character matching me a bit.
> 
> Also I'm pretty sure I'm a chick. :V I would know, yes?


 
lol maybe XP
Anyhow I'm just messing around :3


----------



## virus (Oct 3, 2009)

No ones characters are that original. They started as a rip off somewhere down the line and even if you do have an completely original thought of character, chances our someone else already thought of it sadly and people will say you ripped them off.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

virus said:


> No ones characters are that original. They started as a rip off somewhere down the line and even if you do have an completely original thought of character, chances our someone else already thought of it sadly and people will say you ripped them off.



You totally stole my shade of grey.


----------



## virus (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> You totally stole my shade of grey.



I had one of the most original characters ever created. Then Alex Mercer comes around and steals my thunder >:l


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

virus said:


> I had one of the most original characters ever created. Then Alex Mercer comes around and steals my thunder >:l



Max Blackrabbit totally stole the idea of a whore because that's all he can get.


----------



## Majy_The_Dragon (Oct 3, 2009)

I'm not well known but i don't know how original i am either. Considering iv never seen a Dragon Kirin hybrid that's an alien and acts like a cat and a dog put together. Can shrink to a micro size and mews. Which is why people think im a cat right off the bat. Considering he cannot speak English very well he just makes noises and is a feral. So who knows but i do know only a few of the chars listed above. As in Oz and Duncan roo. 

The only chars i see a large amount in random places would be Lobo Roo the two listed above and Liz.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Can I know? :V



The question is why haven't you known already. ;V


----------



## Patton89 (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> The question is why haven't you known already. ;V


Your creature looks awesome. And i dont know how someone couldnt see the boobs, they have to be blind.  

But as to what is most original ? 
Impossible to really say. Depends on if you count the ridicilous ones, or the remotely sane ones. Also depends on the person who looks and votes on em, what does he/she like.Preferences will affect the decision to consider something original. 
But one thing i do know with utter and total certainty. It cant be mine, because i dont have one.  Unlike 90+% of furries


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> The question is why haven't you known already. ;V



I did

fo srs

:V


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 3, 2009)

Patton89 said:


> Your creature looks awesome. And i dont know how someone couldnt see the boobs, they have to be blind.
> 
> But as to what is most original ?
> Impossible to really say. Depends on if you count the ridicilous ones, or the remotely sane ones. Also depends on the person who looks and votes on em, what does he/she like.Preferences will affect the decision to consider something original.
> But one thing i do know with utter and total certainty. It cant be mine, because i dont have one. Unlike 90+% of furries


 Blind people on the internet. Hi.

Also Ticon accept my invite on AIM god dammit.


----------



## Chickenspirit (Oct 3, 2009)

Slug's Mephitoad character,,named Slug, is pretty unique. 

And so is Chimerasynx's Snooge and Synx.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Blind people on the internet. Hi.
> 
> Also Ticon accept my invite on AIM god dammit.



I never have it onnnnn. 

It makes my WoW lag.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I never have it onnnnn.
> 
> It makes my WoW lag.


get on wowmsngr then

Edit: fk I don't have wow


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> get on wowmsngr then
> 
> Edit: fk I don't have wow



Msrry. D: 

AIM doesn't have trolls.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 3, 2009)

Ticon said:


> Msrry. D:
> 
> AIM doesn't have trolls.


 It does. They're just different.


----------



## Asswings (Oct 3, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> It does. They're just different.



They aren't as cool.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Stay on topic

or something


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Stay on topic
> 
> or something


 NO
DELETE POSTS LIKE ANY SANE MOD WOULD DO
THERE IS NO PURPOSE IN POLITELY ASKING FOR THINGS TO HAPPEN


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Stay on topic
> 
> or something


Big Bad Mod Ratte lays down the law.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Big Bad Mod Ratte lays down the law.



I just don't care much today.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I just don't care much today.


Do you need a hug? I'll give one.  

Everybody needs a hug sometimes.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I just don't care much today.


 I like my original (but nondescript) character.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 3, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> Do you need a hug? I'll give one.
> 
> Everybody needs a hug sometimes.



I'm waiting for something I don't think I'm going to get.


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 3, 2009)

Clup's Bushwick Dog seems to be something of a popular character.

The cast from Morenatsu that GammaG draws are very popular as well.


----------



## Jashwa (Oct 3, 2009)

Ratte said:


> I'm waiting for something I don't think I'm going to get.


What?

Also, congrats on supermod.


----------



## Ragnarok-Cookies (Oct 3, 2009)

Well I'm a "dragon".


----------



## onewingedweasel (Oct 4, 2009)

also chester.  and macroceli 

mmmm rio.  hes lovely.  ^_^


----------



## Azerane (Oct 4, 2009)

This is dumb... who cares who the most popular characters are... obviously those that are done by popular artists.

If you'd asked who the most original, original characters were, that would be more interesting.


----------



## Isaac (Oct 4, 2009)

Admittedly Marty is a favorite of mine.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 4, 2009)

Azerane said:


> This is dumb... who cares who the most popular characters are... obviously those that are done by popular artists.
> 
> If you'd asked who the most original, original characters were, that would be more interesting.



QFT./Seconded.


----------



## millislim (Oct 5, 2009)

I understand what you mean, but I guess what I mean by original characters is not someone whose mainstream like Tony the Tiger or Robin Hood by Disney. If you made your character, I would consider it original. Hyrids are DEFINITELY allowed.


----------



## millislim (Oct 5, 2009)

This thread isn't dumb. It's just a question. I'm trying to work on a project and this is the only way I can get the information I need to complete it. If FA had a way to see what the most faved pics were or the most watches I may be able to answer this question on my own. Kip Fox is very popular and he's not an artist last time I checked. He commissions alot of people. I don't know why people get so butt hurt over the word "popular" it's why certain artists can charge as much as they do for a sketch, it's why people draw fan art not wanting anything in return. Popular people are popular because they worked dang hard to get there.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2009)

There's always a chance they had other means than "working hard."


----------



## millislim (Oct 5, 2009)

Shadow said:


> There's always a chance they had other means than "working hard."



what do you mean other means?


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 5, 2009)

Well first of all my favourite EVER is Cox the fox from Gideon. I also like Rensis/Sysko from Mottenfest.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 5, 2009)

millislim said:


> what do you mean other means?



Memes for example.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Is it safe to assume Ratte is now a popular artist?


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

No. >:U


----------



## Zrcalo (Oct 6, 2009)

SYBER's pretty popular.


----------



## millislim (Oct 6, 2009)

Fender by Fender http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1288419/
Ripkin by Charha http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1550813/
Red Ransom by Jijix http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2448122
Shale by Jijix http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2377740/
Marty by Onta http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1527784/
Devin by Onta http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1623914/
Edhel by Peritian http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1102440/
Kip by Kipfox http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2864639
Gami by Nek0gami http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1079305/
Nero by Miupix http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1201576/
Rio by Miupix http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1100613/
Joshua by Zen http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2429412/
Cox by Gideon http://www.furaffinity.net/view/241272/
Ruger by Gideon http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2763589

here's my list and I picked Cox by Gideon too!


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

And it seems like they all can't be non-porn.


----------



## millislim (Oct 6, 2009)

these are just the ones i came up with...i wanted help finding different ones but all i got was peoples own characters that no one's ever heard of. I want any characters that have a large fan base. But I guess I'll have to look around some more.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

millislim said:


> these are just the ones i came up with...*i wanted help finding different ones but all i got was peoples own characters that no one's ever heard of. I want any characters.*



Sounds a little contradictory. And you just want "popufurs?"


----------



## millislim (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Sounds a little contradictory. And you just want "popufurs?"



I had to edit it because thats not what i was trying to say.

So i guess, yes...I want a list of popular furs. The artist isn't necessarily important. You took the words right out of my head...I couldn't seem to get the right question out. Thank you so much Shadow...


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

millislim said:


> Fender by Fender
> Cox by Gideon [URL]http://www.furaffinity.net/view/241272/
> 
> here's my list and I picked Cox by Gideon too!


 I love you.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry, but I'm straight, and don't have a huge interest in porn. Srsly. :1


----------



## millislim (Oct 6, 2009)

this has nothing to do with gay or straight. I'm female if it matters any. I was just looking for popular male characters. It doesn't matter who drew them or if they're gay or straight. AND I DON'T CARE ABOUT PORN! For craps sake...I just want to make a list of popular male fur characters. If they happen to be popular because of porn made for them that says nothing about me and more about what kind of place FA is. 

I'm not looking for a fight or debate. I just want people to list popular male furs characters. That's the ONLY criteria. Straight, gay, bi....I could care less. Clean or porn...it doesn't matter. If you can't help me with this list than don't bother. I won't lose any sleep.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

Tag your damn links.  Now.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Tag your damn links.  Now.



You better do what she says. Ratte will cut a bitch if they don't do what she says.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

millislim said:


> this has nothing to do with gay or straight. I'm female if it matters any. I was just looking for popular male characters. It doesn't matter who drew them or if they're gay or straight. AND I DON'T CARE ABOUT PORN! For craps sake...I just want to make a list of popular male fur characters. If they happen to be popular because of porn made for them that says nothing about me and more about what kind of place FA is.
> 
> I'm not looking for a fight or debate. I just want people to list popular male furs characters. That's the ONLY criteria. Straight, gay, bi....I could care less. Clean or porn...it doesn't matter. If you can't help me with this list than don't bother. I won't lose any sleep.



I am the most popular.

Why?

because all of the furfaggotry has spawned me into being. I represent all of the faggotry in this queerdom and I am popular because of it!


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You better do what she says. Ratte will cut a bitch if they don't do what she says.


 
lol but I listen to no one :V

w8 you have nothing to do with furries...aren't you a troll? :\


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Sorry, but I'm straight, and don't have a huge interest in porn. Srsly. :1



Leave it to the straight hyena to make an ass of himself.  mleh
Plus, I don't like Cox's porn pics. I'm not really into hyper, just femme. Lol
you can be a troll on here? Without getting sniped by the mods? What a deuchebag.


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> aren't you a troll? :\



Nope, he's an elf.  :V


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

never mind.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Nope, he's an elf. :V


 
or he could be a spy! :O


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> or he could be a spy! :O



GENTLEMEN

etc


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 6, 2009)

I am disappointed that the Nero in that linked pictured doesn't have a glowing arm, or a fiddle.


----------



## millislim (Oct 6, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Leave it to the straight hyena to make an ass of himself.  mleh
> Plus, I don't like Cox's porn pics. I'm not really into hyper, just femme. Lol
> you can be a troll on here? Without getting sniped by the mods? What a deuchebag.


 

This is kinda what I was trying to say. I'm not interested in the character for his porn. I just want to see male popufurs for a project I'm working on. This thread is for pure research. But if trolls must troll to make their 
e-penis bigger there's nothig I can do about that. I am frustrated how unhelpful many seem to purposely be.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> GENTLEMEN
> 
> etc


 
maybe he is an elf/troll/spy
...damn I wonder what his parents were, talk about your hybrids à² _à² 

W00T, I HAZ OVER 2K posts XD


----------



## Ratte (Oct 6, 2009)

Needs moar females.  :I

There's male character/fagsonas EVERYWHERE.  You really don't need to look too hard.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I am disappointed that the Nero in that linked pictured doesn't have a glowing arm, or a fiddle.



...what??


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 6, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I am disappointed that the Nero in that linked pictured doesn't have a glowing arm, or a fiddle.


 
I have no fucking idea why this is making me laugh @-@


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Needs moar females.  :I
> 
> There's male character/fagsonas EVERYWHERE.  You really don't need to look too hard.



Yes! XD Fagsonas! VulpVibe's Mayhem. She's a shark...but she plays the keytar! Her music is pretty rad.
http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/mayhem-as-of-yet-unnamed there's a link to some of her songs.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

millislim said:


> this has nothing to do with gay or straight. I'm female if it matters any. I was just looking for popular male characters. It doesn't matter who drew them or if they're gay or straight. AND I DON'T CARE ABOUT PORN! For craps sake...I just want to make a list of popular male fur characters. If they happen to be popular because of porn made for them that says nothing about me and more about what kind of place FA is.
> 
> I'm not looking for a fight or debate. I just want people to list popular male furs characters. That's the ONLY criteria. Straight, gay, bi....I could care less. Clean or porn...it doesn't matter. If you can't help me with this list than don't bother. I won't lose any sleep.



Were you assuming I was fighting? I was only commenting. |D



MichaelFoster said:


> Yes! XD Fagsonas! VulpVibe's Mayhem. She's a shark...but she plays the keytar! Her music is pretty rad.
> http://vulpvibe.bandcamp.com/album/mayhem-as-of-yet-unnamed there's a link to some of her songs.



Ah, the many 'sonas of Renard.


----------



## MichaelFoster (Oct 6, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Were you assuming I was fighting? I was only commenting. |D
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the many 'sonas of Renard.



Yeah i thought you were being sassy! Make sure you use the faces or expressions.

My iPod is chalked full of The Quick Brown Fox (my favourite!!!!), Renard, J Queen, Klippa, Emoticon, Adraen, and some Mayhem.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 6, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> Yeah i thought you were being sassy! Make sure you use the faces or expressions.
> 
> My iPod is chalked full of The Quick Brown Fox (my favourite!!!!), Renard, J Queen, Klippa, Emoticon, Adraen, and some Mayhem.



I use the faces a lot.  Also, were you calling me a hyena?


And pick up on some of the new NegaRen. :>


----------



## Jelly (Oct 6, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Needs moar females.  :I
> 
> There's male character/fagsonas EVERYWHERE.  You really don't need to look too hard.



ZER
AND NOW WE'RE DONE

I don't know.
Doesn't Rain have a horrific vagina that if you look into your eyes turn to dust and your loins turn to rusted lawnmower parts?


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 6, 2009)

MichaelFoster said:


> ...what??



http://devilmaycry.wikia.com/wiki/Nero

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nero

Also, like I said earlier, asscastle's character is pretty popular.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 6, 2009)

Assbutt.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 6, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> maybe he is an elf/troll/spy
> ...damn I wonder what his parents were, talk about your hybrids à² _à²
> 
> W00T, I HAZ OVER 2K posts XD




I am 100% pure elf, thank you.

I am not a troll, both in race and on the net. I am highly opinionated as well as arrogant, like any typical elf.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 6, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am highly opinionated as well as arrogant, like any typical elf.



Didn't really pick up on that. :|


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> I am disappointed that the Nero in that linked pictured doesn't have a glowing arm, or a fiddle.



Why you do this?!?


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> Didn't really pick up on that. :|



I like to be friendly about it.


----------



## Sinjo (Oct 7, 2009)

Ego boosting thread is Boosting egos.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2009)

The listed artists haven't even posted in here as far as I know. :V


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeah, I doubt they even go on the forum.


----------



## south syde dobe (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am 100% pure elf, thank you.
> 
> I am not a troll, both in race and on the net. I am highly opinionated as well as arrogant, like any typical elf.


 
Hmm elfs do have that highly opinionated and arrogant attitude so thats why they make the perfect trolls x3


----------



## Asswings (Oct 7, 2009)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> I am 100% pure elf, thank you.
> 
> I am not a troll, both in race and on the net. I am highly opinionated as well as arrogant, like any typical elf.



I'm the troll.

Get it right.

Both in race and on the net. :V


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2009)

Ticon said:


> I'm the troll.
> 
> Get it right.
> 
> Both in race and on the net. :V



Shut up you Scritch & Yiff Sticker. >:U


----------



## Asswings (Oct 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Shut up you Scritch & Yiff Sticker. >:U



WoW wise I play a troll.
My fursona's more hallucination.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2009)

Ticon said:


> WoW wise I play a troll.
> My fursona's more hallucination.



There's like no one that doesn't play WoW on here. :/


----------



## QuixoticMutt (Oct 7, 2009)

Zaush (himself), Valentine (fluke) Fender (FTW!) my 3 favorite.


----------



## VengeanceZ (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't play WoW >_>

I stopped playing MMORPGs a long time ago. I find it boring and repetitive.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't play anything that I have to pay for when there's something similar nearby. I prefer the free PSN over XBox LIVE. :>

Back on topic: What about characters that aren't Mary Sues?


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

Shadow said:


> Back on topic: What about characters that aren't Mary Sues?



No such thing.


----------



## Ozriel (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No such thing.



Seconed.

3rd law of Furry Physics: Anything you create can *do* anything and has little to no weakness. The only person that can kill said character is the creator alone.


----------



## Jelly (Oct 7, 2009)

I honestly don't think my ideal self is a banjo playing vomit cannon.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> No such thing.



That makes me a sad panda.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Seconed.
> 
> 3rd law of Furry Physics: Anything you create can *do* anything and has little to no weakness. The only person that can kill said character is the creator alone.



I broke that law by limiting my character to having powers pertaining to darkness while making him mortal. :>


----------



## Dyluck (Oct 7, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> I honestly don't think my ideal self is a banjo playing vomit cannon.



Why not?  It is everyone else's.



Shadow said:


> That makes me a sad panda.
> 
> I broke that law by limiting my character to having powers pertaining to darkness while making him mortal. :>



I broke that law by not giving my character powers.


----------



## Shadow (Oct 7, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> Why not?  It is everyone else's.
> 
> 
> 
> I broke that law by not giving my character powers.



Ahh-I'll just say I bent the rule.


----------



## Toaster (Oct 9, 2009)

Nero was the ruler of rome.........


----------



## serpenttao (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm wondering why I haven't read the name Green Legend yet


----------



## Kaamos (Oct 9, 2009)

serpenttao said:


> I'm wondering why I haven't read the name Green Legend yet



Who?


----------

